# Probably a silly question



## wordgirl (Feb 9, 2010)

Do you sell meat rabbits alive or already butchered?


----------



## waynesgarden (Feb 9, 2010)

Only live, here. Butchered, requires inspected processing plants. (Not that I disagree with that.)

Wayne


----------



## hobbyfarmrookie (Feb 9, 2010)

There is a guy close to me who will sell them alive but for an additional $2 he will butcher them.


----------



## wordgirl (Feb 10, 2010)

Do you know which is more common/customary? For the raiser, it would make it easier to not have to kill them (well, at least, for me), but are people willing to take live rabbits and take care of butchering themselves?

As you can tell, I really know just about nothing on this subject.  Thanks for your replies!


----------



## embkm (Feb 10, 2010)

I think you really need to find out about the laws in your state.  I was told here that if I were to butcher either my rabbits or chickens, I couldnt sell it as human food unless I was liscenced and inspected.  However, I can sell them as "food animals" if the purchaser will process them themselves, or if I take them to a liscenced butcher or processor (like those that process deer for hunters).


----------



## kelsystar (Feb 11, 2010)

This is a really great question and definitely subject to much debate in the backyard meat farmer's community! It's important to keep yourself on the right side of the law.

In Oregon, I can sell a rabbit live and then do the butchering for free. If I took the rabbit to a state-inspected facility (which is just about any butcher) for processing, I could sell the fryers directly to consumers, even at a farmer's market. If I wanted to sell fryers to shops or restaurants, I would have to go through a USDA-inspected slaughter house. I think this is pretty standard, but you should contact your state's Department of Agriculture. They are the ones who enforce these laws.

But yes, there are people who will buy a rabbit live and then butcher it themselves.


----------



## wordgirl (Feb 11, 2010)

Alright, I think that answers my questions. Thanks for all your help!


----------

